# Worried bout continued bleeding and no support from my midwife



## Mrsmurrell (Sep 6, 2012)

Hiya I've already asked a question like this but I'm worried as its continuing, I started bleeding a few hours after sex on wendsday, so had a scan Thursday and saw both my babies heartbeats the ultra sound lady couldn't see anything wrong, 
When she removed the probe I started bleeding again but she said that cos there was no blood on the probe that she didn't think the bleeding was coming from the pregnancy, 
Well every day it goes from red then to brown and now in having very small brown clots, and also a lot of watery discharge, along with slight cramping in lower back and tummy but nothing outrageous,
I only see the blood a lil on my knickers and when I wipe, but if I dab the toilet roll inside my self I get loads of brown think and sticky stuff, 
I've tried contacting my midwife since Thursday and she never answers or returns my calls, 
I rung the epu last night to ask if I could see a doctor but she said all they an offer was a scan but I refused as only had one Thursday an didn't wanna take That appointment if Someone else needs it, 
But I really don't know what to do, I'm worried sick, 
If I can't get hold of my midwife by tomorrow I'm debating going to a&e cos I can't deal with not knowing why this is happening, 
Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I still feel that it's old blood, but its best to go to epu as another scan will just confirm everything is ok, and you can be seen by a gynae dr then, to find out what's happening,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mrsmurrell (Sep 6, 2012)

I called them last night and was told a dr wouldn't see me, they said they would scan me but as I had a scan Thursday and have my 12 booked for this Thursday that there's no point, 
She said that it didn't matter when I get checked out as if I'm gonna lose them I'm gonna lose them! 
I was thinking of going a&e tomo if its the same and my midwife still doesn't contact me what you think? 
I really do hope it's old blood, but it ranges from brown to red to brown with little tiny clots in,
I've had slight cramps all day too,
Maybe I'm just over paranoid
Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

If Red and cramps then yes go and be seen. If brown and no cramps probably wait and see. 

I would also find out what is going on with your midwife , is it a mobile number, do you have an office number? Do you leave a message or just tried calling her? 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## Mrsmurrell (Sep 6, 2012)

It's sometimes red but only a few wipes then it goes brown almost jelly like, I've had some cramping last 2 days but nothing too painfull so don't know if that's growing pains as 2 babies, 
The midwife office always goes to voicemail and I've tried calling her mobile and texted her asking her to call, 
Still no luck. 
Very frustrating x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

There is possibility she is off sick/ on holiday and phone is off she wouldn't get message. I would leave a message on office contact so you can speak to someone and check all the numbers when you do speak to someone. If you leave messages someone should always get back to you

Kaz xxx


----------

